# Royal Oak Swap Meet Photos



## pkleppert (Sep 20, 2021)

Our Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet was a resounding success. Over 500 people attended the swap meet with 55 Vintage Bicycle Vendors who occupied 85 swap spaces. The Bike Corral had nearly 50 bikes with a 50% sell rate. Truly appreciate everyone who participated in this year's meet.* We also announced that the Ann Arbor Show and Swap Meet will be moving to the Monroe County Fairgrounds May 1, 2022*


----------



## catfish (Sep 20, 2021)

Very nice !


----------



## pkleppert (Sep 20, 2021)

Ann Arbor Monroe Flyer


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 20, 2021)

Paul, you need a new camera.....😵


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 22, 2021)

Thanks for pics


----------

